# Wanted to Hire: Commercial Snowplow Co. in CT



## flight23 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello,

I own a four-family apartment house with an offstreet parking lot in Windsor Locks, CT and I am looking to find a snowplow company for the winter. Hopefully someone on this site is looking for work! 

Please contact me at (860) 306-1008. 

Thank you!
Greg White
E-2 Real Estate


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I thought your thread would be better off here in the Networking forum...then you may get more inquiries in your area


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

if your ever in need in the Winsted area let me know [email protected]


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

flight23;326726 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I own a four-family apartment house with an offstreet parking lot in Windsor Locks, CT and I am looking to find a snowplow company for the winter. Hopefully someone on this site is looking for work!
> 
> ...


Check out Russo Landscaping, they are on RT 75 next to the Sabaru dealer ship........Also, Sammy Sales Landscaping, he's in the area.


----------

